# Sulphuric Acid



## hilld2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

I have at last found somewhere that supplies drain opener in the UK...
96% Sulphiric Acid...  

My concern is that I do not know exactly what is in the other 4%  
(Mostly water I expect but I have read on this forum about other impurtities causing problems...buffers?)

I understand I need the H2SO4 for the deplating cell...
Do the impurites matter?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 3, 2007)

Hilld2K,

The 'buffers' don't seem to cause any problems aside from making the electrolyte darker and causing more foaming than other acids. If your sulfuric acid is golden yellow or clear then you don't have anything to be worried about. Any odd buffers that may end up in your gold powder will be removed when you redissolve the powder in the final purification steps. If you choose not to perform a final redissolve, then be sure you perform several washes of hot HCl and water to remove any remaining base metals. 

Remember to use borax in your melting dish as a flux. This flux will help remove the last traces of contamination from your gold. Don't forget to take some pictures of your progress for the forum. We all can earn from one anothers ideas.

Steve


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you Lazersteve,

I have just made my first investment in this venture...
1ltr of AmoKleen 'Knock Out'...95%-97% H2SO4... 
£4.69 best price I have found so far in the UK by far... Hope this is suitable!


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 4, 2007)

Hilld2k,

Sounds like it will do nicely.

Keep us posted on your progress. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## drnewman65 (Jul 23, 2007)

I’m new to all of this, but a cheap supply of Sulfuric Acid is any auto parts store. the liquid in car, moter cycle, and lawn tractor batteries is Sulfuric Acid, all you have to do is walk in ask them for it, if they ask what you want it for, tell them you need to refill your car battery that all of the cells are really low, 3/4 of a gallon run me $11.50 hear in Pennsylvania, USA Hope this helps 

drnewman65


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 23, 2007)

How to make concentated sulfuric acid from battery acid


http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi//phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=342


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 25, 2007)

I was having a hard time finding Sulphuric Acid, 
Canadian tire- nope
Home Hardware 2 stores- Nope
Walmart- NOPE
Bensens Auto Parts-NOPE!!!!!
Napa Auto Parts.....- YEP!!!

20L of "Battery Acid" $34.00 

But I will have to see if I can find out what the % is because the Box doesn't give any information about it.

all it says is how to handle and what to do for first aid. 

Is their any easy tests to tell what the % is?

Thanks IN advance

Ian


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Ian:

You may want to review the attached post on sulfuric acid.

The NAPA battery acid is 35% H2SO4 and 65% H2O.

After reviewing the post, then you can make it into concentrated H2SO4.

If you want to test the concentration of Sulfuric acid, the best way is to measure the specific gravity of it and do the math. You only need a small test tube that measures one (1) ml fairly accurate and then weigh it on farily accurate gold scales that measure in hundreths of a gram and you can do the math to derive the percent concentation.

Posted: Sun Jul 22, 2007 11:22 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to make concentated sulfuric acid from battery acid 


http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi//phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=342 

Catfish


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 26, 2007)

Is their any easy tests to tell what the % is? 
Ian, Ant time you want to know the make up of a product for sale, ask for the m.s.d.s sheet on it or look it up on the internet.


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for the help 

After I posted that I started to read the My sulphuric acid thread and came upone the link to the thread about increasing the percentage and how to tell what the % is from the Specific Gravity.

I just foud in small print that the Specific Gravity on my "Batter Acid" is 1.265 at 15.6'C , which is nowhere near the 1.80 I need


Funny thing is I asked the older fellow who worked their if it was just sulphuric acid with no additives and a High percentage and he said it was. lol I guess its a good thing I kept the Reciept. I just don't think I could see myself going out Buying a heat plate, Big Pyrex Bowl, Plastic wash basin, and not only that but the time it would take to boil it down I could use that time for other more pressing matters.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 26, 2007)

Ian,


Welcome to the forum!

Here's the standard 10 cent tour posts that may help you find your way around:


 Must Read

 Forum Guide Rough Draft

 Reactions List

Common Chemicals

You should locate some Rooto brand Sulfuric Acid Drain Opener since you don't have the time or equipment to concentrate the NAPA stuff.



Steve


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 26, 2007)

You can purchase Rooto sulfuric drain cleaner at:

http://www.unclejoes.com/. 

The cost, per case of twelve 16 oz bottles, is $48 plus shipping. My shipping to portland,OR was $7. You will want Item #374934.

Mike 



"Patience Grasshopper, Patience"


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Ian welcome.
If you have an Ace hardware nearby they sell concentrated sulfuric acid at a very good price,$12/half gallon....$18/gallon.At least thats what it is in florida.Cant imagine it would be too much different in other places.You can also pick up some sodium bisulphate while your there.Its in the pool chemicals.Decent sized bottle of granules= $3.Good luck and may all your gold be pure.
Johnny in Cocoa


----------



## Joe (Sep 27, 2007)

What is sodium bisulphate used for?


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 28, 2007)

All,

There is a difference between the Sodium Metabisulphate and Sodium Meta Bisulfite. The sulphate will not drop gold, the sulfite will. SMB is Sodium Meta *Bisulfite*.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry about that steve.In your video it sounds like you are saying metabisulphate.Maybe its just my computer.I will try to find a local source for it today.
Johnny in Cocoa


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 28, 2007)

Johnny,

I have to admit it does sound that way. I need to spend some time updating the videos. Some of the early ones are poor quality and need to have the updated techniques added to them.

Steve


----------

